# Not long now---MW3



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

So has anyone else received their copy yet before launch day tues

Here's mine


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Where did you order yours from? Am I right in thinking you can't play online untill Tuesday at 00:01?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

There's going to be a lot of people missing from DW on Tuesday!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Mono - Do you work for the police?


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Brother in law got it for me, so will ask him once he finishes work mate.

Oh my god spec ops survival mode is awsome


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Mono - Do you work for the police?


No why lol


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Cheshire Cobstabulary paper in the background.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Ahhh thats not fair! i will be down to asda at midnight on monday


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

PC version for me :thumb:


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just found out he's mate has got an online games store so thats how he was able to get me it so soon


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Good stuff!On nite's next week so will pick up a copy monday nite!!!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Did the midnight run last year with a couple friends, not sure they're wanting to do it again & think they've pre-ordered online. Just debating whether i'll go myself or not


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Sainsburys doing it for £35.99 using a 20% discount code: CODJSGA311002 plus an extra 500 bonus nectar points. Free delivery aswell


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Where did you order yours from? Am I right in thinking you can't play online untill Tuesday at 00:01?


You can play online now if you have the disc. There's plenty of YouTube commentators talking about it.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

You might be okay on ps3, but i do know a lot of xbox users got banned for playing a game online before the release date
Just play the offline to be safe


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

It's fine on Xbox so long as you don't break Activision's rules for playing before release date.

They were selling early release versions for triple price for the hardcore gamers.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Ive diecided not to buy this one, Look more or less the same as MW2...and 1 for that matter. Same game just with a few different things IMO. Bit like fifa games.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have seen hundreds of thousands of MW3 come through my work last week , hopefully my one will turn up monday morning if game has posted it out early enough.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

John74 said:


> I have seen hundreds of thousands of MW3 come through my work last week , hopefully my one will turn up monday morning if game has posted it out early enough.


Game are sending out all mw3 orders tomorrow by parcel force next day. Activision insisted that all retailers had to agree to this


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

John74 said:


> I have seen hundreds of thousands of MW3 come through my work last week , hopefully my one will turn up monday morning if game has posted it out early enough.


What do you do then John?


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

stevobeavo said:


> Ive diecided not to buy this one, Look more or less the same as MW2...and 1 for that matter. Same game just with a few different things IMO. Bit like fifa games.


Brave..... but foolish

U will give in people always dp


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Ill Be at tesco 11.55


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

JasonH20URF said:


> Ill Be at tesco 11.55


Along with 1000 other people Id guess :lol:

Ive bought it, despite saying I wouldnt after Black Ops. In my defence it was only because my mate got it me for £30 and every man and his dog will be playing.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Got mine ordered from Sainsburys and it got dispatched 2am sat morning according to their website!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Matt. said:


> What do you do then John?


Shhhhh carnt say lol


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ahh, come on spill..

Send me a PM.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i'll be at GAME at 11pm


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm going to avoid the queues and pop to asda at 6am tomorrow, cannot frickin wait


----------



## Saxo90 (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll be in tesco after work at 7am when theres no que


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I'll be sitting watching the CCTV for the postman. lol. He always arrives at 9am, so should give me chance to watch a few youtube videos and take a look at the maps before it arrives.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Watched a few videos last night , some lucky people out there got it before the weekend :-(


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

John74 said:


> Watched a few videos last night , some lucky people out there got it before the weekend :-(


I thought Activision clearly said that any gameplay shown on the internet before the release day would result in a ban for the user and video removed?


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Loads of videos on youtube so guess not lol.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Probably too many now for them to do anything. lol


----------

